# New Music magazine cover.



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Modern classical magazine...what do you think? Cover only (- including gibberish Latin).
Thanks for your suggestions. http://www.talkclassical.com/51055-whats-really-good-name.html

https://indd.adobe.com/view/64469a4a-41cb-4044-b3c6-a4b98980c9be


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ian Moore said:


> Modern classical magazine...what do you think? Cover only (- including gibberish Latin).
> Thanks for your suggestions. http://www.talkclassical.com/51055-whats-really-good-name.html
> 
> https://indd.adobe.com/view/64469a4a-41cb-4044-b3c6-a4b98980c9be
> View attachment 97202


A bit cluttered...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree. It took me a while to figure out what it was saying.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

It's the upside down bit isn't it...Could get rid of all of the writing on the left hand side.


----------

